# Cockatiel feet swelling it’s big



## haihuat (Aug 22, 2014)

Is it dangerous? She is doing okay. when I press it she doesn’t feel any pain she’s jumping from perch to perch do I need to be worried? She’s acting like a normal cockatiel does. Will it heal on its own or need to bring it to vet? Hope you can help me and my poor cockatiel thank you first time to experience this.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

When my own birds have had foot issues, the problems never went away by themselves. I would bring her to an avian vet. It could be a life-threatening infection for example, and I don't know if her continued regular use of the foot means much (they're on their feet all the time anyway.) In any event it's not normal and needs medical attention. Keep us posted.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I can't really tell what's going on, but I agree that it's best to see a vet.


----------



## haihuat (Aug 22, 2014)

I have gone to the vet last feb 12 and the vet injected her baytril and gave me enrofloxacin 2 times a day for a week but I’m still worried because my poor cockatiel feet is still swelling and she is putting her right leg up will it heal on its own? At least with the injection I’m not afraid of any infections. Do I need to put any ointment? My vet told me to leave it alone but I’m Still worried. Here are my screenshots since she broke her nail with wound on the skin I hope it would heal on its own but she’s putting it up every time she perches and I’m scared more than my cockatiel I hope it’s just a bruise nail with the skin that’s why it’s painful I don’t know what to do anymore hope your experiences can help me


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds like you went to the vet just a couple of days ago for the injections. Give them time to work. It's too soon to see any improvement. Don't put anything on the foot unless you were given something when you went to the vet.


----------



## haihuat (Aug 22, 2014)

tielbob said:


> Sounds like you went to the vet just a couple of days ago for the injections. Give them time to work. It's too soon to see any improvement. Don't put anything on the foot unless you were given something when you went to the vet.


Thank you for the encouragement so I’ll wait and hopefully it will heal on its own so far so good she’s been acting normal except for the right foot always up and always sleeping. It really pains me to see my little girl cockatiel hurt and cannot stand on two feet.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Make sure she has easy access to fresh water - can you get a probiotic such as Bene-bac where you live? It helps keep the natural gut flora from being eliminated by the antibiotic. Without it she can get a secondary fungal infection in addition to her present problem. Maybe your vet could give you a little (Bene-bac). There are other substitutes that you can use. Search the forums on this site for more info. You only use a very small amount in her drinking water and it's ok for the other healthy birds. I find fresh water helps them when taking antibiotics and fighting infection.


Also, do you have millet spray to offer her as a treat? I use it when my bird is sick and not feeling right - the antibiotics can cause them some upset while they take effect to help them heal. The millet is not junk food - it helps keep their weight up and encourages eating. Hope she feels better fast!!!


You are doing a fine job of looking out for her :thumbu:


----------



## haihuat (Aug 22, 2014)

tielbob said:


> Make sure she has easy access to fresh water - can you get a probiotic such as Bene-bac where you live? It helps keep the natural gut flora from being eliminated by the antibiotic. Without it she can get a secondary fungal infection in addition to her present problem. Maybe your vet could give you a little (Bene-bac). There are other substitutes that you can use. Search the forums on this site for more info. You only use a very small amount in her drinking water and it's ok for the other healthy birds. I find fresh water helps them when taking antibiotics and fighting infection.
> 
> 
> Also, do you have millet spray to offer her as a treat? I use it when my bird is sick and not feeling right - the antibiotics can cause them some upset while they take effect to help them heal. The millet is not junk food - it helps keep their weight up and encourages eating. Hope she feels better fast!!!
> ...


she acts normal except that her foot still swells and today is the 3rd day praying for improvements. She loves to take a bath today and after taking a bath the swelling is more noticeable. Is the swelling going to take weeks or months? I know how painful she’s feeling right now broken nail plus the swelling of the skin makes me really sad. The good thing is she can still jump from perch to perch after that she can’t put two feet for too long always right foot up. She’s always sleeping head at the back maybe the antibiotics makes her sleepy so she can rest her swelling right foot. She only eats in the afternoon after that no more usually she’s a big eater always eating 3 times a day but now only 1 time per day but eat a lot before going up to her perch to sleep


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

What did the vet say when you brought her there a few days ago when the shots were given (the 12th, Wednesday?). Did he/she mention a condition called 'bumblefoot'? It's hard to see in the pics but I think you are concerned about the main load-bearing part of her foot where the toes all come together. If there is irritation in that area it can be caused or worsened by sandpaper perches or grit perches - you can look up bumblefoot on this site and see if it seems like it could be that and the things you can do to make her perches more comfortable for her feet.


I don't see any major change in the foot from the earlier pictures to later ones - the vet has the bird available for close examination and should do a careful check. I'm just trying to offer some insight based on past experience with my own pets and my learn-as-I-go nonmedical background.



The antibiotics as well as any infection can make a bird feel unwell so they eat less - that's why I suggested millet spray as a special treat to keep her weight up. The presence of clean water at all times will help because her body needs to process the antibiotics and infection might make her thirsty as well. For similar reasons she should get plenty of sleep.


It's hard to offer much insight through posts like this - the vet does a hands-on examination of the bird which can't be done here. Nothing obviously alarming jumps out at me from your pics and posts though. I'm not even really sure why the antibiotics were given (were they for the foot or something else?)


I do suggest the water, food, perch etc. attention as mentioned but it looks to me like you are doing well with her care.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I tried to get a better look at the pics - as a result, I think the vet is treating her for bumblefoot which is what it looks like to me. 



(I mentioned in a pm to haihuat that some of my birds have developed this condition in the past and again suggested a search of the forum archives for some things to do to reduce the irritation to the bird's feet.)


Hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## haihuat (Aug 22, 2014)

tielbob said:


> I tried to get a better look at the pics - as a result, I think the vet is treating her for bumblefoot which is what it looks like to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The vet denied its bumblefoot I told the vet to check if she has bumblefoot, I really made sure to let the vet checked for bumblefoot that day so he looked under her feet and said it’s only thick flaky skin peeling and the vet explained what bumblefoot is to me. I also let the vet trim her nails to prevent future accidents. The vet just told me he will give her antibiotics that’s all. Hoping it will improved after a week of drinking her antibiotics it really pains me seeing her putting her foot up.

In my picture the swelling part is the black blood broken nail part where the nail is connected she always put it up. the skin under and over it that connects the nail is bigger than the other feet

She got that swelling when I hold her treating her bloody wings, her feet is fighting against my hand so the nail bent so blood comes out on one nail beside the reddish nail while the dark reddish nail first it was a bruise it has long nail it didn’t bent yet but there’s already blood clot near the end where the nail is connected it’s already so painful when I try touching the long nail and she won’t let me touch it that’s why I decided to bring her to the vet. she over extent it while fighting to get free from my hand. She broke the nail when I put her in a small cage going to the vet that’s why it’s already like that when I got to the vet it’s so reddish and swelling.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

OK thanks for clarifying. Get the Benebac or something comparable since she's on antibiotics. She also needs to keep eating to avoid losing weight. (millet spray?) Get a digital kitchen scale that measures in gram increments so you can monitor all your birds' weight. Check the forum archives - there's lots of good stuff in there.

Continue to give her plenty of love. Wishing for all to work out for your girl's speedy recovery...


----------



## haihuat (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your cockatiel experience with me since this is the first time I have encountered a swelling feet near the nail plus broken nail and don’t know what to do because she’s not eating much and always sleeping but today she eats a lot now but the problem is the swelling is still there it has not subside yet the circle connecting the nail is still big I’m taking it day by day approach now since this coming Wednesday is the last time she will drink her antibiotics. Praying for her fast recovery.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you keep styptic powder on hand in case a bird has a bleeding nail? Something like Kwik-Stop - it is a chemical powder that stops bleeding on pets' nails. Generally, you are not supposed to use it on skin (or the nail bed itself) because it burns a wound similar to cauterizing it. It's good to always have some in your medical kit for toenail emergencies.

It sounds like she is coming along in recovery. I'm glad she wasn't badly hurt. It's definitely upsetting for us - we love our precious 'tiel family members (and they know it, too!)


----------



## haihuat (Aug 22, 2014)

tielbob said:


> Do you keep styptic powder on hand in case a bird has a bleeding nail? Something like Kwik-Stop - it is a chemical powder that stops bleeding on pets' nails. Generally, you are not supposed to use it on skin (or the nail bed itself) because it burns a wound similar to cauterizing it. It's good to always have some in your medical kit for toenail emergencies.
> 
> It sounds like she is coming along in recovery. I'm glad she wasn't badly hurt. It's definitely upsetting for us - we love our precious 'tiel family members (and they know it, too!)


I put a lot of cornstarch when her nail bleeds or she injures her wings it might take a long time for the bleeding to stop especially in nails but with the swelling it’s really different rather than treating the bleeding nail you could really see the violet veins in the center of her feet popping out it’s really scary thank god the violet has gone down after a day of her injury. She’s not sleepy today and eats a lot now but still she’s favoring her swelling feet I can’t see any redness now but still her feet is still bigger than the other that’s why she is putting it up till now. When I step her up I can feel her weight now compared to last week.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

How is she doing?


----------



## haihuat (Aug 22, 2014)

tielbob said:


> How is she doing?


Her appetite is back eating a lot now but the swelling I don’t think it will go away instantly the skin that connects to the nail is bigger than her other feet I keep observing her everyday but still the same hopefully it will improved in a month of waiting she keeps biting her broken nail I think she’s cleaning it otherwise she’s acting normal now except for the swelling. Thank you for being with me this whole process it’s really stressful but having your advises made my mind at peace.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm happy she's doing better! Things happen, and of course we love our birds so we are concerned. It hurts us to see them struggle with problems or discomfort. You've cared for her nicely and now just wait and give the toe some time to heal - it might take awhile. But it's great that she's eating normally. You've been very caring and attentive to her and I'm sure you look after all your birds the same way....


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi - it's been a few days - how is she doing?


----------



## haihuat (Aug 22, 2014)

tielbob said:


> Hi - it's been a few days - how is she doing?


She’s been back to her usual self now but she keeps biting on the injured nail but I’m happy now thank you for being with me all this time. My problem now with her is her beak and has no cure since I think she bangs it in cage in an accident so her beak Is uneven so it keeps growing and growing like in the screenshot


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply....she looks good! She seems plump so I wouldn't worry about her beak since it looks like she's been eating well. If she had any serious beak deformity it could affect her eating ability and that doesn't seem to be the case. As for the toe, just let the nail grow out - with time any itchiness or discomfort should hopefully fade.


She, and the rest of your flock, are lucky to have a concerned, attentive caretaker. Keep us posted on everyone


----------



## haihuat (Aug 22, 2014)

I’m so sorry...My girl cocokatiel died today huhuhu I’m so sad right now I’m shocked..I just went out and when I came home she is lying on the ground breathless I don’t know how..I’ve been doing that for the past 4-5 years so I didn’t expect this to happen. Her feet is violet her eyes not fully close but her neck slightly bent and hard. she’s so healthy and fine so I don’t understand why she left us so soon I’m so sad right now RIP my lala girl 😞 I’m so sorry I’m a bad owner this is going to be hard for me to move on she’s been with me for 5 years and 3 months she’s so kind and lovable can’t imagine she’s really gone









September 28,2014-March 15,2020


----------



## Geartmar (Sep 1, 2017)

How delicate they are. And it is heartbreaking to see them in pain. But isn't it best to have them in a free environment?


----------



## haihuat (Aug 22, 2014)

Geartmar said:


> How delicate they are. And it is heartbreaking to see them in pain. But isn't it best to have them in a free environment?


I don’t know what do you mean by free environment.. she just healed from her broken nail and I didn’t expect this to happened. I have 5 cockatiels in a huge cage and they can move freely but I’m sorry I’m really grieving right now I miss her presence.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm very sorry about your loss. You really took excellent care of her and nursed her through her recent problems. Don't blame yourself. It's heartbreaking to lose her.


----------



## haihuat (Aug 22, 2014)

It’s so hard to say goodbye and move on.. I treated all of my tiels as family everyday I talk to them that’s why it’s really hard to let go especially she’s my favorite cockatiel. I don’t know what’s god plan for her because she’s so healthy and fine and I can’t accept that that she died without me knowing how it happened and died without me. His boy mate also grieves her lost and I’m comforting him these past two days imagine 5 years with her it’s really hard for him and myself thank god this lockdown gave me the time to bond with my tiels. I just pray that god take good care of her she’s kind beautiful lovable cockatiel..


----------

